# UFC and Fedor finalizing deal according to the Los Angeles Times (merged)



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

> A long-awaited agreement between the Ultimate Fighting Championship and the man considered the world's best mixed martial arts fighter, Fedor Emelianenko, is expected to be announced by UFC President Dana White on Friday, a source with information about the negotiations told The Times today.
> 
> The source, who asked not to be identified because he's not authorized to speak publicly about the dealings, called negotiations between the UFC and Fedor "very civil" just days after Fedor's scheduled Affliction Trilogy fight Saturday against Josh Barnett was canceled.
> 
> ...


http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2009/07/fedor-emelianenko-ufc-finalizing-deal.html

Until I hear this at a UFC event I don't believe a word:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Source sounds pretty sure without saying who he is, I'm definitely gonna pay attention to that pc on Friday though, wow if it's true. Guess it's better late than never. And Bas always said that was the greatest entrance song anybody had.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Only way to see if it's true is to wait until Friday. The source apparently thinks it's a done deal but after all the craziness in the MMA news as of late I'll wait to see if it's true. 

If I were a fighter I would think Fedor's entrance music would be the only theme I would be afraid to hear. It's just so chilling. Just hearing it sends shivers up my spine.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know if I can believe this yet but I have to say I'm excited. Definitely gonna keep my eyes open come friday.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll feel a lot better about this once there is something more than an "unidentified source"


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'll feel a lot better about this once there is something more than an "unidentified source"


thats true i wont belive it until i see it


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Might have just got half wood.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> A long-awaited agreement between the Ultimate Fighting Championship and the man considered the world's best mixed martial arts fighter, Fedor Emelianenko, is expected to be announced by UFC President Dana White on Friday, a source with information about the negotiations told The Times today.
> 
> The source, who asked not to be identified because he's not authorized to speak publicly about the dealings, called negotiations between the UFC and Fedor "very civil" just days after Fedor's scheduled Affliction Trilogy fight Saturday against Josh Barnett was canceled.
> 
> ...


Dana White and Fertitta probably gaged Vadim Finkelstein and shoved a sock in his mouth just to talk to Fedor in person, that's why the deal seems to progress while Finkelstein cannot say a word. Hopefully, the paper will be signed by Friday for at least a one-fight deal.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd like to see Fedor fight Couture first, though. Maybe he could take the winner of Couture/Nogueira, the winner of which would get a shot at the title. Then lock him in for at least one title defense.

I bet they'd go for a 3 fight contract. Couture's getting up there, but it'd be a shame if he never got a shot at Fedor, and if it's going to happen, it needs to happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I'd like to see Fedor fight Couture first, though. Maybe he could take the winner of Couture/Nogueira, the winner of which would get a shot at the title. Then lock him in for at least one title defense.
> 
> I bet they'd go for a 3 fight contract. Couture's getting up there, but it'd be a shame if he never got a shot at Fedor, and if it's going to happen, it needs to happen sooner rather than later.


It would be a very big fight for general audience, but what can Randy possibly do to defeat Fedor? Outwrestle him? Nope. If Fedor beats Brock in a title match, then Randy should think one more time about his desire to face the Russian, or forget about it completely if he loses to Nogueira in August, because a one-sided beating won't do him any good while Fedor will steal some of his fans.
So if Fedor signs a 3-fight deal, grabs the belt, defends it twice, then he'll be finally accepted as the best by Dana White and some current doubters.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> It would be a very big fight for general audience, but what can Randy possibly do to defeat Fedor? Outwrestle him? Nope. If Fedor beats Brock in a title match, then Randy should think one more time about his desire to face the Russian, or forget about it completely if he loses to Nogueira in August, because a one-sided beating won't do him any good while Fedor will steal some of his fans.
> So if Fedor signs a 3-fight deal, grabs the belt, defends it twice, then he'll be finally accepted as the best by Dana White and some current doubters.


If Fedor takes the title, I'll be a believer. But I think it would be a great build up fight for Fedor to fight Randy. Huge ticket sales as Randy adored by all. At 45 he really can't even afford to wait another year. I think there is precious little time left where he can give Fedor a run for his money. I think Randy deserves a shot if he can get past Nog. 

Lesnar would need to take a fight in the meantime also. That's what I wold do, anyway. I can't see Dana settling for anything less than 3 fights.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I just wet myself.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Calminian said:


> If Fedor takes the title, I'll be a believer. But I think it would be a great build up fight for Fedor to fight Randy. Huge ticket sales as Randy adored by all. At 45 he really can't even afford to wait another year. I think there is precious little time left where he can give Fedor a run for his money. I think Randy deserves a shot if he can get past Nog.
> 
> Lesnar would need to take a fight in the meantime also. That's what I wold do, anyway. I can't see Dana settling for anything less than 3 fights.


I can see Fedor fighting Randy after Fedor beats Brock. I think that will be a huge crowd favorite.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I can see Fedor fighting Randy after Fedor beats Brock. I think that will be a huge crowd favorite.


That would be about as pointless as Fedor fighter AA after he beat Silvia. If you've beaten the guy who just beat Couture, what's the point. What does Couture bring, Lesnar doesn't? 

The only way Couture would get his shot, is if Fedor loses to Lesnar.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

im usually cautious on these types of things but i'm gonna go ahead and be the first to call it. Deal is done. the dream has come true


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Report:-The-UFC-Could-Announce-Fedor-Signing-On-Friday.html

MMANews reporting this story aswell..... hmmmmm lookin legit i hafta say.... just not holding my breath.... but i am at half mast over it!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Why can't they wait for UFC 200 to sign Fedor?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> The only way Couture would get his shot, is if Fedor loses to Lesnar.


or if Randy sets a nice winning streak by beating Nogueira and other contenders in a short time before he's too old for that stuff...


> im usually cautious on these types of things but i'm gonna go ahead and be the first to call it. Deal is done. the dream has come true


Perhaps


> Why can't they wait for UFC 200 to sign Fedor?


They'll keep renewing the contract until UFC 200 where he'll fight Randy Couture for the UFC HW belt.


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

if this isn't real i may cry


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Calminian said:


> That would be about as pointless as Fedor fighter AA after he beat Silvia. If you've beaten the guy who just beat Couture, what's the point. What does Couture bring, Lesnar doesn't?
> 
> The only way Couture would get his shot, is if Fedor loses to Lesnar.


No. Dana wants the Fedor Lesner fight BAD. I doubt they will want to take the chance that Fedor doesn't beat Randy.

If Fedor beats Brock and Randy beats Noguera I could easily see a Fedor Randy fight. The fans would love to watch it, even if it doesn't make sense.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Fedor is making an announcement tomorrow (wed) so the cat might be out of the bag real soon.

If the rumour is true I'll be interested in the details of the contract. 

I think a compromise on Fedor competing in ***** is easy. 

Otherwise all the stumbling blocks seem to benefit Finkelchtein not Fedor.

Demanding M1 Global co-promotes events, mandating M1 Global fighters are used in UFC events, building stadiums in Russia.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Saw at fiveknuckles, that someone in Fedor's camp says it will be announced Friday, and they're working on Fedor vs Brock at UFC 103 in Dallas:

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...nnounce-UFC-signing-of-Fedor-Emelianenko.html


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I starting to feel a LOT better about this actually being true...


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

pleasebetruepleasebetruepleasebetruepleasebetrue ray01:


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I starting to feel a LOT better about this actually being true...


me too man i havent been this excited in a while! is that sad?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> No. Dana wants the Fedor Lesner fight BAD. I doubt they will want to take the chance that Fedor doesn't beat Randy.
> 
> If Fedor beats Brock and Randy beats Noguera I could easily see a Fedor Randy fight. The fans would love to watch it, even if it doesn't make sense.


True, I just worry about Randy fighting at age 46. Of course that's not much different than fighter at 45, but still.

From a marketing perspective (which happens to be my trade) it would be better as well. As popular as Fedor is among diehards, he's relatively unknown to the GP. The UFC could to a major hyped up free TV event between Fedor and Couture with Brock in the commentary booth. That would drive future PPV sales up and increase the paydays for both Brock and Fedor.

Just some thoughts, Dana.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

wooooooow dude. if this actually comes fruition, it definitely erases barnetts gargantuan screw up.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Calminian said:


> True, I just worry about Randy fighting at age 46. Of course that's not much different than fighter at 45, but still.
> 
> From a marketing perspective (which happens to be my trade) it would be better as well. As popular as Fedor is among diehards, he's relatively unknown to the GP. The UFC could to a major hyped up free TV event between Fedor and Couture with Brock in the commentary booth. That would drive future PPV sales up and increase the paydays for both Brock and Fedor.
> 
> Just some thoughts, Dana.


Good God don't scare me like that. I would watch the damn thing on mute...


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

people got excited over fedor fighting cans in japan so if he comes to the UFC and has eddie sanchez for his first fight i don't see why the die hards wouldn't be excited to watch him beat the shit out of that dirty mejicano.


----------



## Jbull8 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have my hopes up for Dana's announcement Friday, my only thought is, if he is going to announce signing Fedor, why is Fedor having a press conference two days earlier?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Omg guys. I think this is it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Better late than never.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I was having a shitty day, and this almost made me smile. I'd smile and yell some shit but its 96 degrees out and im about pass out from the heat. 

I can sure as hell type it though... **** YEA


----------



## gdog43 (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope this is true - that would be awsum.
But im still not convinced fedor will sign with the UFC yet.

i hope it isnt on at 103 in September tho - that seems too close for such a massive fight - if there was ever a main event fight for the December card then Brock vs Fedor would be it.

I think if Couture beats Nog then he should fight Fedor - regardless of the Brock vs Fedor result. 
It prob isnt fair on a Carwin or Valasquez - but Couture vs Fedor is too good a fight not to have on - esp with randy at the tailend of his career.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll believe it when I see it.

Nay, I'll believe it when Fedor is in the Octagon and introduced by Bruce Buffer.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

gdog43 said:


> I hope this is true - that would be awsum.
> But im still not convinced fedor will sign with the UFC yet.
> 
> i hope it isnt on at 103 in September tho - that seems too close for such a massive fight - if there was ever a main event fight for the December card then Brock vs Fedor would be it.
> ...


It won't be at 103. That is too soon for Brock. I bet it takes place in November or even December. Dana and the UFC always like doing huge cards the last week of December. This could be a HUGE card. 

Agreed about Couture facing Fedor. I honestly think he deserves it, win or lose. 

Oh yea, if this is true... HOLY SHIT!!! God this would be the greatest day of my life. 90 years from now people will say "Broken, what were the greatest moments of your life?" And I will respond:

"1: Having my first child
2. The day Fedor signed with the UFC
3. My wedding day
4. The first time I blew inside a chick"


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I would expect them to put it later in the year but Fedor is ready to fight now and I wouldnt doubt if Brock took the fight now, he just had a fight but really didnt take any damage


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg OmgOMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/59903-m-1-global-denies-rumors-ufc-deal-fedor-emelianenko.html


:confused02:

CC420


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

No way Fedor signs with the UFC. They are not going to co-promote with M-1. Fedor said that he hopes to fight Barnett as early as August, not sure why he said that unless there is a card in August in Japan (Sengoku maybe). If not, he will probably fight Barnett on New Year's Eve. I just cannot see him signing with the UFC. It's not going to happen. Fedor will address everything tomorrow at the press conference so we should hear something by tomorrow night. I am sick of this crap personally.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

The general obnoxiousness of Fedor and Lesnar minions excites me about Fedor getting signed up.

I'd really enjoy seeing either of the two knocked out by the other to shut their brood of "we are not worthy fans up"! :thumb02:

At least temporarily.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Cant wait till fedor gets in there and submits his asssssss:thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's been rather quiet for Zuffa so you know they're working overtime to hash out business deals left and right. Within 24 hours the entire MMA scene has once again shifted in favour for them. If they don't sign Fedor now it might be too late. All the veterans are aging now. I have confidence they'll work out a compromise. They have to, otherwise it's one of those things where one says..."what if..." 

Think it's time someone starts up a petition and sends it to VADIM.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Does anyone else think it will be sacreligious for Fedor to walk out before Brock? It will seem weird, it's like God walks down the aisle followed by a giant knucklehead.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

theres alt of this in soccer too ( im european ), the apparatus behind a team starts rumours that this and this player is gonna sign with them even tho no talks have been made. its sort of a trick to get the ball rollin, im not beliving this untill i see it.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't know about this.. doesn't Fedor still have 1 fight left for M-1? 

If Fedor does get signed I see him getting a title shot straight away. Do I want him to? Nah. He deserves one sure but I would like him to have a warm up match to get used to the cage and stuff befor just being thrown in there with Brock a monster fighting in the monster's playground. I think he should fight Randy first and after he beats Randy then sure let him and Brock go at it. 

BUT! It won't happen that way. Dana has said the thing he doesn't like about Boxing is that they don't give the people big name fights when they can (he was talking about Floyd vs Manny) and he said when you have a money match you do it befor something fucks up. IE: The UFC waits for Fedor to fight Randy and Brock to fight Carwin/Cain. Worst case scenerio: Randy beats Fedor or Carwin/Cain beat brock. That big money match has just been almost ruined completely. Yeah it's still a must-watch match but as much befor. You gotta make this fight happen ASAP befor something ruins your whole plans. This is MMA.. anything can happen.

I do believe we'll see Brock vs Fedor in January (January 1st would be epic) instead of September. Mainly because I think the UFC has booked up most of the pay-per-views up to October. I think this fight deserves it's own title like "UFC 108: Final Resolution".


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

As everyone else is saying, I refuse to get my hopes up until it is officially announced.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> As everyone else is saying, I refuse to get my hopes up until it is officially announced.


Not me, this thing is officially done.  YEAHHH!!!


if it turns out not to be true, I'm going to crash. hard.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

just plEEEEEEse dont tell me that They are co-promoting.
OR I will lose all respect for ufc.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

LA Times must believe this source to be credible, otherwise they wouldn't run the story.
This ain't MMABay.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Not me, this thing is officially done.  YEAHHH!!!
> 
> 
> if it turns out not to be true, I'm going to crash. hard.


Me toooo, but when I get bummed just take out the Hennessey and watch the fights, good thing I have all of his on my computer back to Rings.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh man I'm trying sooooooo hard to not get my hopes up. I just want this to be true.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ZaoSyn said:


> ...I think he should fight Randy first and after he beats Randy then sure let him and Brock go at it. ....


I second that. No one deserves a shot at Fedor more than Randy. If Fedor can't get past Randy, frankly, he doesn't deserve a title shot.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Calminian said:


> I second that. No one deserves a shot at Fedor more than Randy. If Fedor can't get past Randy, frankly, he doesn't deserve a title shot.


More like Randy needs to get by Brock before he gets a shot at Fedor. Randy is the one who needs to prove that he deserves a fight with the worlds best. Fedor doesn't have to prove sh-t to get a title shot.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> More like Randy needs to get by Brock before he gets a shot at Fedor. Randy is the one who needs to prove that he deserves a fight with the worlds best. Fedor doesn't have to prove sh-t to get a title shot.


Who has Fedor beat that Randy hasn't or couldn't?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Who has Fedor beat that Randy hasn't or couldn't?


Serious question?

It took Randy FOREVER to finish Sylvia, and Sylvia looked like a can in that fight. He also got beat by Lidell twice. You don't think Fedor could beat Lidell? Or Barnett? The entire world had already agreed he would have destroyed him.

What about Vitor Belfort? And Overeem? There's no WAY either of them would give Fedor a problem. Infact, here's some MMAmath quick: Fedor beat Nog who beat Overeem who beat Randy. 

Randy VS Fedor at this point wouldn't be a big challenge. Would he outwrestle him? Outstrike him? Outpoint him? 

I *LOVE *Randy. He shows everyone that he's The Natural and immensely good especially for his age. But after he got in the cage and was staring across it at the Last Emperor, he'd be overwhelmed and understand that it won't be a long fight.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Who has Fedor beat that Randy hasn't or couldn't?


Umm how bout Nog, Arlovski, and Cro Cop for starters? I know Randy is a great fighter, but c'mon. You can argue that Randy _can_ beat them, but he HASN'T beat them. Fedor has. And Randy always struggles with the bigger guys who can overwhelm him with size and strength (Ricco, Brock, Barnett, etc). Who has Fedor struggled with?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> What about Vitor Belfort? And Overeem? There's no WAY either of them would give Fedor a problem. Infact, here's some MMAmath quick: Fedor beat Nog who beat Overeem who beat Randy.


Yah and MMAmath doesn't work.... Except for with Fedor he is like the infinity of real Math. Anybody that got beat by a guy who got beat by Fedor can't beat Fedor.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Yah and MMAmath doesn't work.... Except for with Fedor he is like the infinity of real Math. *Nobody can beat Fedor*.


Fixed. :thumb02:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Fixed. :thumb02:


Exactly. I swear every Fedor fight tones of people doubt him and think up ways he is going to lose, I am never even worried, he is just that good.

Been proudly hanging from his nuts since the first fight I seen him in.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Exactly. I swear every Fedor fight tones of people doubt him and think up ways he is going to lose, I am never even worried, he is just that good.
> 
> Been proudly hanging from his nuts since the first fight I seen him in.


I used to do that back when I first started watching MMA. But then I saw the light (aka all of Fedor's fights) and I realized that he is simply the best. There's only one fight I would actually worry about Fedor in. And that's Brock. he's so dangerous that I would be paranoid for a full 45 seconds until Fedor subs him.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Fedor Emelianenko, UFC finalizing deal*

A long-awaited agreement between the Ultimate Fighting Championship and the man considered the world's best mixed martial arts fighter, Fedor Emelianenko, is expected to be announced by UFC President Dana White on Friday, a source with information about the negotiations told The Times today.

The source, who asked not to be identified because he's not authorized to speak publicly about the dealings, called negotiations between the UFC and Fedor "very civil" just days after Fedor's scheduled Affliction Trilogy fight Saturday against Josh Barnett was canceled.

Read more


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/59894-ufc-fedor-finalizing-deal-according-los-angeles-times.html

Already Posted


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Unfortunately M-1 denies these rumours... 

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/7/28/966995/m-1-global-denies-rumors-of-ufc


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Unfortunately M-1 denies these rumours...
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/7/28/966995/m-1-global-denies-rumors-of-ufc


Indeed  Who to believe ?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Bloodyelbow, it's just too good to be true.


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

this is what Fedor's entrance music should be.. starting at 1:09 mark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZY2mRG5mzg


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

What to believe....its happening....its not happening???:confused02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Unnamed source, or M1 Global. I'm going with a unnamed source out of pure desperation.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

truebluefan said:


> A long-awaited agreement between the Ultimate Fighting Championship and the man considered the world's best mixed martial arts fighter, Fedor Emelianenko, is expected to be announced by UFC President Dana White on Friday, a source with information about the negotiations told The Times today.
> 
> The source, who asked not to be identified because he's not authorized to speak publicly about the dealings, called negotiations between the UFC and Fedor "very civil" just days after Fedor's scheduled Affliction Trilogy fight Saturday against Josh Barnett was canceled.
> 
> Read more


I can be "very civil" with my ex-wife, but I dont think I could piss on her if she was on fire. Friday will tell,or thats whats they say this week..


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

locnott said:


> I can be "very civil" with my ex-wife, but I dont think I could piss on her if she was on fire. Friday will tell,or thats whats they say this week..


What? - Is your ex-wife going to be on fire Friday then?


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> What? - Is your ex-wife going to be on fire Friday then?


If I had a choice between her on fire or Fedor in the UFC on Friday. Tough choice.
If I could get her in the sunlight she burst in to flames any day of week.
Sorry I was unclear, Very civil to me is not the same as good.
1.We will know friday if the story about Fedor in the UFC is true.
2."very civil" different meaning to everyone I guess.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I take "very civil" to mean Dana didn't lose his shit.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I just posted this in response to a Rumor Mill: Fedor-Brock at UFC 103 post on another site. I liked it, so I am reposting it here. 

Open letter to Rumor Mill. 

Mr. Mill, 

You and I have a long history.
In high school, you told me that Kendra liked me a lot. That, plus watching her legs in Physics, got me through the weeks it took me to man up and ask her out. I did not train in martial arts yet, and as it turns out, her boyfriend was a football player. Let’s just say he didn’t leave it in the judges hands.
Then, in college, you told me about those things that that girl from town REALLY liked to do. Yeah, what she really liked to do was get me wasted, have a boring roll that lasted less time than if I met up with a BJJ blackbelt, and then sell my laptop for meth after I passed out.
Then, just a few years ago, my assistant tells me that everyone is talking about me being made a part owner of the firm. The partners and the Senior VP had been in meetings about it all morning. I walked into that meeting…and when I left, well, I was looking for a new job.
Mr. Mill….it’s time for five rounds of action in the YOU MAKING IT UP TO ME division. It’s time for you to make it up to me. I’ll call the slate clean, we’ll be even, hell…I’ll even call us buddies…if you just do this for me. Don’t be full of shit again. If you want to really show me how bad you feel about screwing me so consistently for the past 20 years or so (I’m sure it goes back further than that if I look back before high school), if you could also make it that Fedor breaks Brock’s arm off and smacks him with it while maintaining that scary Silence-of-the-Lambs-bashing the-cop-with-a-nightstick kind of calm he has…that would be super cool. 

Thanks, man.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Umm how bout Nog, Arlovski, and Cro Cop for starters? I know Randy is a great fighter, but c'mon. You can argue that Randy _can_ beat them, but he HASN'T beat them. Fedor has. And Randy always struggles with the bigger guys who can overwhelm him with size and strength (Ricco, Brock, Barnett, etc). Who has Fedor struggled with?


Okay, let me get this straight. Randy dominates Silvia, but you don't think he can't beat AA, who was KO'd by Silvia and decisioned by Silvia. Crocop was completely dominated by GG both on the ground and the standup. Yet Randy dominated and stopped GG. Wasn't even close. And yet you think he can't beat Crocop.

Come on man, cut Randy some slack. I can appreciate Fedor's accomplishments, but he hasn't fought or beat anyone as good as Gonzaga. Randy has. That's just a fact.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> I used to do that back when I first started watching MMA. But then I saw the light (aka all of Fedor's fights) and I realized that he is simply the best. There's only one fight I would actually worry about Fedor in. And that's Brock. he's so dangerous that I would be paranoid for a full 45 seconds until Fedor subs him.


So it doesn't bother you Fedor has never fought anyone at the level of Gonzaga? Regardless of whether Fedor is the best or not, the competition just hasn't been there.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Calminian- shh. You're wrong. The cro-cop that fought in the UFC was never what he was, when Fedor beat cro-cop he was the best striker and the legitimate second best fighter in the world period.

Same with noguiera, he is still an amazing legendary fighter. A few years ago even with couture in his prime, Nog subs him every time.

Randy has lost against valentijn overeem, belfort and liddell. Fedors beats every single one of those every time. 

On top of that, look at the methods in which fedor wins. Straight domination, finishing the majority of his fights. Couture can't and never has matched that.

Blah blah blah he's the natural. I accept that point- he's a good fighter. In my eyes he's never been elite. Fedor walks through him. Striking, clinch, ground fedor has the advantage. Speed + power + cardio - also to fedor.

Fedor has demolished coleman, mark hunt, cro-cop, noguiera, arlovski, sylvia.

Don't use MMA math to back up points- it has little relevance.

I'm sorry but this randy vs fedor debate is old. Fedor beats him every time. Get that through your heads. I look forward to your neg rep.

*EDIT* one more point- never beat anyone the level of gonzaga? What the hell...


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

FredFish1 said:


> Calminian- shh. You're wrong. The cro-cop that fought in the UFC was never what he was, when Fedor beat cro-cop he was the best striker and the legitimate second best fighter in the world period.


Oh will you guys stop with this! This is where Fedor worshippers just get nuts. Crocop and Nog are young! Carwin is older than they are! Stop making excuses. The reason they looked bad in the UFC is because they fought bigger and better competition. If the would have gone to Affliction they would have kept winning. 



FredFish1 said:


> Randy has lost against valentijn overeem, belfort and liddell. Fedors beats every single one of those every time.


This is all speculation and Randy as he progressed as a fighter destroyed Belfort in a rematch. And you have no idea whether Fedor beats Liddell because they never fought. Nor Belfort.

You are embarrassing yourself. Stop.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow... Fedor in the UFC. I'm not sure who to believe on this one, although I would say, over an unnamed source M-1 Global does seem more reliable. Oh well, only time can tell. ray01:ray01:ray01:ray01:ray01:ray01:ray01:ray01:ray02:ray02:ray02:ray02:ray02:ray02:ray01:ray02:ray01:ray02:.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA Did I just hear Fedor has never fought anyone as good as Gonzaga. Lol Gonzaga blows. He is a one hit wonder with only one solid win over Cro Cop. Who else has he beaten that is even remotely good.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Did I just hear Fedor has never fought anyone as good as Gonzaga. Lol Gonzaga blows. He is a one hit wonder with only one solid win over Cro Cop. Who else has he beaten that is even remotely good.


Yikes. I think you just made my point. Just about all of GG's opponents are better than Fedor's.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yikes. I think you just made my point. Just about all of GG's opponents are better than Fedor's.


Dude... you should really quit while you're ahead. You know not of what you speak. 

How would you say Randy would finish the fight against Fedor?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

It seems like for some people, Fedor just sh*ts skittles and farts laughing gas. I wish I could weed out the posts from people like this and just read from the people that aren't the MMA equivalent to a crazy cat lady.

Of course he's awesome... but I hate the "well A beat up B and C beat up A so that means C will beat B"

I hope Fedor beats Lesnar via KO/Armbar combo, Talks a bunch of shit and then promptly ends his fight with Couture via Draw and they both retire and open a restaurant in Seattle.

That's right... I'm not crazy.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Dude... you should really quit while you're ahead. You know not of what you speak.
> 
> How would you say Randy would finish the fight against Fedor?


Yes, I am ahead, and for good reason. Everything I'm saying is true. I never said Randy could beat Fedor. He's much smaller and much older. I'm simply stating the facts about Fedor's competition. He may be the best HW, but he has only competed in a historically weak weight class. Only recently has it come into its own with true HW's. Again, this is just a fact. Don't hate the messenger. It's possible he'll reign supreme in the UFC. It's possible he'll flounder like Crocop, Nog and HH.

I do think Randy has a chance against Fedor, especially in the clinch game. He's also a decent boxer and as AA showed, Fedor not a great boxer. But I think Randy has many disadvantages in this fight.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Breadfan said:


> I hope Fedor beats Lesnar via KO/Armbar combo, Talks a bunch of shit and then promptly ends his fight with Couture via Draw and they both retire and open a restaurant in Seattle.


QFSO! 

(that's Quoted for Sheer Awesomeness to you e-tards)


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Breadfan said:


> It seems like for some people, Fedor just sh*ts skittles and farts laughing gas. I wish I could weed out the posts from people like this and just read from the people that aren't the MMA equivalent to a crazy cat lady.
> 
> Of course he's awesome... but I hate the "well A beat up B and C beat up A so that means C will beat B"
> 
> ...


:laugh:

The problem is, any slight critique of Fedor is taken as a dis which riles up all his fans. I really have nothing against the guy nor his accomplishments. My only complaint is his avoidance of the UFC and now it looks like that complaint is nullified. Now we wait...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yes, I am ahead, and for good reason. Everything I'm saying is true. I never said Randy could beat Fedor. He's much smaller and much older. I'm simply stating the facts about Fedor's competition. He may be the best HW, but he has only competed in a historically weak weight class. Only recently has it come into its own with true HW's. Again, this is just a fact. Don't hate the messenger. It's possible he'll reign supreme in the UFC. It's possible he'll flounder like Crocop, Nog and HH.
> 
> I do think Randy has a chance against Fedor, especially in the clinch game. He's also a decent boxer and as AA showed, Fedor not a great boxer. But I think Randy has many disadvantages in this fight.


Fedor moves up to heavyweight (natural 205) to fight the best competition in the world, he doesn't cut. He DOMINATED Pride's HW division, the most elite division in the world. He's made a point of outstriking strikers, outwrestling wrestlers, and submitting submission specialists. Randy isn't in the same class and I'm sick of the comparison.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Calminian said:


> :laugh:
> 
> The problem is, any slight critique of Fedor is taken as a dis which riles up all his fans. I really have nothing against the guy nor his accomplishments. My only complaint is his avoidance of the UFC and now it looks like that complaint is nullified. Now we wait...


You can't blame Fedor for his "avoidance of the UFC," though; blame his corrupt management.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Calminian, you answered none of my points at all. It's accepted that cro-cop of old was the number 2 in the world. Please rebuttal against that?

Same with noguiera, there is no arguement you have here.

So what if Fedor never fought liddell or belfort. It's pretty much set he would win.

The point about carwins age? So the hell what. If age were the rudimentary calibre for judging fighters than the MMA world would be very different. My god you're ignorant.

However the beauty of the irony here, is that you're basing your arguement around that. Then stating that GG has fought better competition than Fedor. I.e instigating that maybe fedor couldn't hang with these guys. And get this- heres the twist- he hasn't fought them either.

If you're going to attempt to insult someone. Rule 1. Don't contradict yourself. And I quote. You are embarrassing yourself. Stop.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I just jumped back into this thread and its like 3 pages longer....

Do we have any new info or are we still in limbo till Friday?????:confused05:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

BUAAAAAAAAHAHAHHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA. Rumors weren't true. You guys got your hopes up for nothing.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Fedor moves up to heavyweight (natural 205) to fight the best competition in the world, he doesn't cut. He DOMINATED Pride's HW division, the most elite division in the world. He's made a point of outstriking strikers, outwrestling wrestlers, and submitting submission specialists. Randy isn't in the same class and I'm sick of the comparison.


Sorry, this doesn't wash. It's wishful thinking. The HW division in both Price and the UFC has been weak until recent days. He's never fought anyone as good as GG. Again, fact. Is he the best HW? Maybe. But he has not proven it. Yes he racked up the wins in Pride, but so did Nog and Crocop and look how weak they turned out to be.



wukkadb said:


> You can't blame Fedor for his "avoidance of the UFC," though; blame his corrupt management.


He's a big boy. The buck stops with him.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

smokelaw1 said:


> QFSO!
> 
> (that's Quoted for Sheer Awesomeness to you e-tards)


Umm..... QFS*O*?:confused02:
Awesome..... doesn't that start with an "*A*"?

QFSA ?
:thumb02:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

FredFish1 said:


> Calminian, you answered none of my points at all. It's accepted that cro-cop of old was the number 2 in the world. Please rebuttal against that?


That's your argument? So the fact that a young Cop is getting tooled now means nothing?



FredFish1 said:


> Same with noguiera, there is no arguement you have here.


Better competition explains everything.



FredFish1 said:


> So what if Fedor never fought liddell or belfort. It's pretty much set he would win.


These are LHW's and Liddell is now 40. What is your point?



FredFish1 said:


> The point about carwins age? So the hell what. If age were the rudimentary calibre for judging fighters than the MMA world would be very different. My god you're ignorant.


No you're just a Fedor nut hugger. 



FredFish1 said:


> If you're going to attempt to insult someone. Rule 1. Don't contradict yourself. And I quote. You are embarrassing yourself. Stop.


Oh stop yourself. No one is insulting anyone. I've told you the truth. Deal.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Everytime I read a post where I stop and think "Is this guy for real? Has he ever seen any MMA matches ever?" I look over and it's Calminian.

Wasn't Fedor's announcement supposed to be today? Anyone know what time it's going to happen or if it is at all?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Sorry, this doesn't wash. It's wishful thinking. The HW division in both Price and the UFC has been weak until recent days. He's never fought anyone as good as GG. Again, fact. Is he the best HW? Maybe. But he has not proven it. Yes he racked up the wins in Pride, but so did Nog and Crocop and look how weak they turned out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a big boy. The buck stops with him.


 
I respect your opinion and how you feel and apologize in advance if someone already asked and you did this....BUT...

Can you please name who you feel will beat Fedor in the UFC please???:confused02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Calminian said:


> He's a big boy. The buck stops with him.


It has nothing to do with being a "big boy." It has to do with him trusting his management when he shouldn't. And almost all fighters let their management negotiate all their fights, sponsorships, revenue, etc. 

Stop trolling.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Everytime I read a post where I stop and think "Is this guy for real? Has he ever seen any MMA matches ever?" I look over and it's Calminian....


I actually wonder the same thing about some Fedor fans. Have they seen what's been happening to his greatest accomplishments in Cop and Nog? Do they even pay attention? Guys, put the old Fedor videos away and watch some current mma.



wukkadb said:


> It has nothing to do with being a "big boy." It has to do with him trusting his management when he shouldn't. And almost all fighters let their management negotiate all their fights, sponsorships, revenue, etc.
> 
> Stop trolling.


You guys crack me up. I have never heard any fans make excuses like they do for this guy. Unless he's a complete idiot, he's responsible for who he surrounds himself with.



wukkadb said:


> Like Fedor's KO of Arlovski? Or his dismantling of Sylvia? Randy Couture couldn't do anything to Sylvia and he fought him for 5 whole rounds... he even had his back in the 1st, just like Fedor, but failed to finish? What's up with that?


Okay, again, I'm doubting you actually watched that fight. Couture dominated Silvia in every round. Ray Mercer KO'd Silvia also, so what's the big deal? And Rogers not only KO'd AA faster than Fedor, he actually dominated him until he finished him. Fedor was losing the round until the no look flying knee. 

Do you still want to play the MMAth game? We can talk about Nog and Cop as well.



khoveraki said:


> How about this: If Fedor signs and destroys his first opponent in UFC, you leave this forum forever.
> 
> If he doesn't sign, you still leave this forum forever.


How about this? You go put on your Fedor jammies and play with your little Fedor action figure.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I respect your opinion and how you feel and apologize in advance if someone already asked and you did this....BUT...
> 
> Can you please name who you feel will beat Fedor in the UFC please???:confused02:


Machida.

With a sig like that I would enjoy hearing your arguement.

Honestly, I think Machida has a better chance than Brock... and we don't have to hear him talk so much smack. He just bows, touches gloves, then rapes people.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I actually wonder the same thing about some Fedor fans. Have they seen what's been happening to his greatest accomplishments in Cop and Nog? Do they even pay attention? Guys, put the old Fedor videos away and watch some current mma.


Like Fedor's KO of Arlovski? Or his dismantling of Sylvia? Randy Couture couldn't do anything to Sylvia and he fought him for 5 whole rounds... he even had his back in the 1st, just like Fedor, but failed to finish? What's up with that?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I respect your opinion and how you feel and apologize in advance if someone already asked and you did this....BUT...
> 
> Can you please name who you feel will beat Fedor in the UFC please???:confused02:


In not sure actually. At this point, Brock, Carwin, Valasquez (after a few more fights), Mir and Couture will give him significant problems. I also think Rogers in Strikeforce is a terrible match up for Fedor. I really want to see him in the UFC also.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Calminian said:


> In not sure actually. At this point, Brock, Carwin, Valasquez (after a few more fights), Mir and Couture will give him significant problems. I also think Rogers in Strikeforce is a terrible match up for Fedor. I really want to see him in the UFC also.


How about this: If Fedor signs and destroys his first opponent in UFC, you leave this forum forever.

If he doesn't sign, you still leave this forum forever.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Okay, again, I'm doubting you actually watched that fight. Couture dominated Silvia in every round. Ray Mercer KO'd Silvia also, so what's the big deal? And Rogers not only KO'd AA faster than Fedor, he actually dominated him until he finished him. Fedor was losing the round until the no look flying knee.
> 
> Do you still want to play the MMAth game? We can talk about Nog and Cop as well.


Or we can talk about Lesnar, a WWE guy, becoming UFC champ.

WWE>UFC....right? amiright?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Guy said:


> Or we can talk about Lesnar, a WWE guy, becoming UFC champ.
> 
> WWE>UFC....right? amiright?


Hey, more power to him. At least he didn't settle for minor league orgs like Affliction where he could take on washed up ex-champs. He beat HH, Couture and Mir. The guy earned it. And he may actually be the best HW in the world. Painful but true.


----------



## exodus737 (Jul 10, 2009)

sorry i dont feel like reading 11 pages of fedor being too weak or too strong for the ufc competition but has there been any updates?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

exodus737 said:


> sorry i dont feel like reading 11 pages of fedor being too weak or too strong for the ufc competition but has there been any updates?


Still unconfirmed at this point but the rumors are still circulating. 

Fedor-UFC union to be consummated Friday?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Many have been doubting Fedor in every fight. And in every fight the mighty Fedor has proven many wrong. This will just be the same case in this situation.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Many have been doubting Fedor in every fight. And in every fight the mighty Fedor has proven many wrong. This will just be the same case in this situation.


Ironically, the same is true about Lesnar. :confused05:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Okay, again, I'm doubting you actually watched that fight. Couture dominated Silvia in every round. Ray Mercer KO'd Silvia also, so what's the big deal? And Rogers not only KO'd AA faster than Fedor, he actually dominated him until he finished him. Fedor was losing the round until the no look flying knee.
> 
> Do you still want to play the MMAth game? We can talk about Nog and Cop as well.


MMAth doesn't work, I was just pointing out some "recent" MMA fights of Fedor's. And Sylvia's loss to Mercer is pretty fluke-ish, doncha think? 

And I disagree that Fedor was dominating. If you re-watch the fight you can see that Arlovski is barely doing any damage to Fedor, and Fedor is actually dodging a lot of punches. If I wasn't so lazy I'd look up all the GIF's and post them, but I'm sure you'd make some sort of excuses.

Bottom line is that Fedor has never lost, and he has been impressive his whole career; you're just hating on him because everyon else loves him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Ironically, the same is true about Lesnar. :confused05:


 
Why do you not answer a legitimate question...I asked you this the other day and you *avoid* the answer.....

Plus on a side note....stop double posting that means posting twice in a row....use the edit button thats why its there.....serioulsy i have merged probably 15 or so of your posts.....

Can I please have an answer who you believe will beat Fedor from the UFC????? Seems like you may not know.....


Thanks again :thumb02:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> MMAth doesn't work, I was just pointing out some "recent" MMA fights of Fedor's. And Sylvia's loss to Mercer is pretty fluke-ish, doncha think?


Exactly my point. So stop using it!



wukkadb said:


> And I disagree that Fedor was dominating.


You mean, AA, and no one said he was dominating. He was winning. 



wukkadb said:


> Bottom line is that Fedor has never lost, and he has been impressive his whole career; you're just hating on him because everyon else loves him.


Hmmm, you think? So it has nothing to do with the fact that he's never fought anyone as good as GG?



coldcall420 said:


> Why do you not answer a legitimate question...I asked you this the other day and you *avoid* the answer.....
> 
> Plus on a side note....stop double posting that means posting twice in a row....use the edit button thats why its there.....serioulsy i have merged probably 15 or so of your posts.....
> 
> ...


I've already answered this question over and over. Can't you just scroll back a little and find it?

Regarding double posting, I have no idea what you're talking about. Please explain so I can stop doing whatever I'm doing.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I've already answered this question over and over. Can't you just scroll back a little and find it?
> 
> Regarding double posting, I have no idea what you're talking about. Please explain so I can stop doing whatever I'm doing.


 
A double post is when you post on the thread and the next person after you posting is you again.....you can hit the edit button and avoid this from happening.....

Being serious, there is a FAQ at the top right of you page that will answer any questions in more detail but the staff is always here to help out....:thumbsup:

NOW....as far as Fedor I posted that if you already answered i apologize but there's alot of kinda run on pages to this thread and its easier for you to simply tell me than read through all the back and forth......

Takes 2 secs for you to post your list.......:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah that's a tough one. :confused02:


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

CC - care to entertain discussion of Machida vs Fedor?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> NOW....as far as Fedor I posted that if you already answered i apologize but there's alot of kinda run on pages to this thread and its easier for you to simply tell me than read through all the back and forth......
> 
> Takes 2 secs for you to post your list.......:thumb02:


It's post #101. I gotta get back to work.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BadTrip said:


> CC - care to entertain discussion of Machida vs Fedor?


 
Sure...I believe there is another thread but we can def dance really quick.....

Great fight I wouldnt know who to pick, but i prob would lean towards fedor simply because to me the guy doesnt sem phased by anyone, and mentally he seems to be able to avoid anything else as far as outside distractions and just calmly handles each opponent....

Very much like Machida they both are elusive....I think realistically Machida would have to gain weight and fight him at HW and I think that alone already puts Fedor ahead of the curve.....

If they met at a catch weight it would be very intresting....I think machida does have the skills to beat Fedor, but its dam hard to pick against a guy that has beaten everyone he has faced, even though machida has too...


Bottom line....Fedor:thumb02:


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

BadTrip said:


> Umm..... QFS*O*?:confused02:
> Awesome..... doesn't that start with an "*A*"?
> 
> QFSA ?
> :thumb02:


And THIS is why Fedor won't sign with the UFC. (This makes no sense, I know). 

You are, of course, completely correct.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Hmmm, you think? So it has nothing to do with the fact that he's never fought anyone as good as GG?


What? Fedor never fought anyone as good as Gabriel Gonzaga? Is that still going on in here. Gabriel Gonzaga himself would tell you that's a lie!


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Sure...I believe there is another thread but we can def dance really quick.....
> 
> Great fight I wouldnt know who to pick, but i prob would lean towards fedor simply because to me the guy doesnt sem phased by anyone, and mentally he seems to be able to avoid anything else as far as outside distractions and just calmly handles each opponent....
> 
> ...


ooOOooooohh!! There's already a thread on this?!?!raise01:
Sock it to me! I'll take it there instead of cluttering this one further than it's already been cluttered.
.........do you have it marked?
search is my friend? doh...


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

who is this Fedor everyone speaks of? does he do the mma? is he an up an comming fighter to watch for? why is he so special? i doubt he could beat a guy like Tito who was an awesome coach! ive never seen him on TUF before so he must be like a kid or something, ill keep my eye out for his fights!


























































bwahahaha


----------



## charliee13 (Jun 1, 2009)

i think fedor runs on the air that comes out his fans backsides!! hes gonna get KO simple as then this whole fedor is the best thing can stop


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> It's post #101. I gotta get back to work.


Got it...



70seven said:


> What? Fedor never fought anyone as good as Gabriel Gonzaga? Is that still going on in here. Gabriel Gonzaga himself would tell you that's a lie!





Blitzdog said:


> who is this Fedor everyone speaks of? does he do the mma? is he an up an comming fighter to watch for? why is he so special? i doubt he could beat a guy like Tito who was an awesome coach! ive never seen him on TUF before so he must be like a kid or something, ill keep my eye out for his fights!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LMAO......it is still going on....thats why I havent visited for like 3 days and we are right where we were then.....:thumb02:


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

To the guy whose username begins with C. I plain forgot and can't be bothered to look you up as you demonstrated your inability to argue cohesively. 

Notice the amount of people now debating your points and the massive minority. I.e no one. Sticking with you and your points.

I think that pretty much spells it all out no?
You're now arguing that Brock lesnar is the best HW?
HH- hardly a top 10 fighter.
Couture- he's freaking 46. Legitimate win but I put money on the top 5 hw in the world soundly beating couture.
Mir- legitimate win credit to lesnar. But Mir is hardly a consistent elite hw.

As of now, I'm going to stop arguing with you as I feel we have gone so far off topic. I don't really want to start a pointless flame fest. Reply to me by all means- I won't be.


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

charliee13 said:


> i think fedor runs on the air that comes out his fans backsides!! hes gonna get KO simple as then this whole fedor is the best thing can stop


You are not the first one to say that .. yet here we are.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Latest news: *Fedor-UFC talks 'intense' but will likely drag past Friday:*



> The chief operating officer of Fedor Emelianenko's promotional company, M-1 Global, confirmed to The Times in an e-mail early this morning that the heavyweight, considered the world's best mixed martial arts fighter, is engaged in "intense negotiations with the UFC."
> 
> Joost Raimond told The Times that contract talks "are ongoing, but we have not reached any kind of agreement at this time."
> 
> ...


http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/spo...intense-but-will-likely-drag-past-friday.html


----------



## charliee13 (Jun 1, 2009)

because hes never had a chance to prove himself, hes running scared, untill he KO someone big in the UFC hes nothing, u cant go by past accomplishments and second rate victories, he may have beat arlovski and sylvia but they were both released from the ufc for a reason!


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

circular threads are amusing


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

charliee13 said:


> because hes never had a chance to prove himself, hes running scared, untill he KO someone big in the UFC hes nothing, u cant go by past accomplishments and second rate victories, he may have beat arlovski and sylvia but they were both released from the ufc for a reason!


WOW.. just WOW.. DW rear must smell reaaal good?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Hmmm, you think? So it has nothing to do with the fact that he's never fought anyone as good as GG?


Lol, oh god.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> Lol, oh god.


:laugh:

Words cannot describe what I'm feeling. Not even a damn 'facepalm caption' would be enough in this thread.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> Latest news: *Fedor-UFC talks 'intense' but will likely drag past Friday:*
> 
> 
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/spo...intense-but-will-likely-drag-past-friday.html


Fedor's side just confirmed that the negotiations are, in fact, taking place. I can give them an extra week or two to get a deal signed.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, mine as well post a Fedor highlight Reel.

I dont' care what Dana White says... Fedor is the best fighter in the world. This deal needs to happen, so Fedor can whoop some ass in the UFC. I'm a brock fan, but I believe Fedor would arm bar his ass. 

The almighty Fedor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-clb2a56ic

raise01:


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

D.P. said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Words cannot describe what I'm feeling. Not even a damn 'facepalm caption' would be enough in this thread.


at this point i have that circus music theme in my head...

duh duh duhduhduhduh duh duhduhduhduh :confused05:


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I love all the anti-Fedor trolls with 16 posts. 

fedDOr never beeted no top HW! He sucka big one! Brock will beet him with badly! iF he no KILL all UFC in 20 on 1 supa-dupa deth match he NOT empiror, he stoopid !

I might be exaggerating slightly, but don't these seem a tad too much like obvious trolls?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

There's a press conference going on right now. Check out our Twitter for some updates:

http://twitter.com/mmaf0rum


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

This thread =


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

D.P. said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Words cannot describe what I'm feeling. Not even a damn 'facepalm caption' would be enough in this thread.


I'll try anyway.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I saw a movie like this thread....It was called The Never Ending Story.....:confused02:


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I saw a movie like this thread....It was called The Never Ending Story.....:confused02:


i saw another called Groundhog Day lolz


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Why post this gif in this thread? Because it's awesome.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

70seven said:


> What? Fedor never fought anyone as good as Gabriel Gonzaga? Is that still going on in here. Gabriel Gonzaga himself would tell you that's a lie!


Un, okay, so just out of curiosity, who would GG say Fedor fought better than himself? Crocop?



FredFish1 said:


> To the guy whose username begins with C. I plain forgot and can't be bothered to look you up as you demonstrated your inability to argue cohesively.
> 
> Notice the amount of people now debating your points and the massive minority. I.e no one. Sticking with you and your points.
> 
> ...


Thanks you for not arguing with that guy. You show a lot of class.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Un, okay, so just out of curiosity, who would GG say Fedor fought better than himself? Crocop?


I'm going to go with Nogueira.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

charliee13 said:


> because hes never had a chance to prove himself, hes running scared, untill he KO someone big in the UFC hes nothing, u cant go by past accomplishments and second rate victories, he may have beat arlovski and sylvia but they were both released from the ufc for a reason!


I'm glad someone else has the guts to say this. I can't even imagine internet forums after a Fedor loss. Seriously, it won't be accepted. The excuses would dwarf grease-gate. Fedor fanship is like a religion. You simply don't question it. 

I get pulled into these debates often. All it takes is the slightest word of doubt about him and a holy war launches. :laugh:

I actually like the guy, and think he's good, I just don't think he's the best, HW. Guess I'm a hopeless troll.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I'm glad someone else has the guts to say this. I can't even imagine internet forums after a Fedor loss. Seriously, it won't be accepted. The excuses would dwarf grease-gate. Fedor fanship is like a religion. You simply don't question it.
> 
> I get pulled into these debates often. All it takes is the slightest word of doubt about him and a holy war launches. :laugh:
> 
> I actually like the guy, and think he's good, I just don't think he's the best, HW. Guess I'm a hopeless troll.


 
Calminion...lol.....serious question how many of your posts are related to this topic....Fedor?????

Your def a warrior....I will give you that, strong conviction:thumbsup:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Calminion...lol.....serious question how many of your posts are related to this topic....Fedor?????


Way too many, I'll admit. 



coldcall420 said:


> Your def a warrior....I will give you that, strong conviction:thumbsup:


Yeah, well. If Fedor reigns supreme in the UFC, I'll eat my words. I'm glad it's finally going to happen. Way too much time debating this.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Way too many, I'll admit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well. If Fedor reigns supreme in the UFC, I'll eat my words. I'm glad it's finally going to happen. Way too much time debating this.


 
Slow down dont Jinx it....these "talks" are never certain, I am concerned that this is gonna end up with each side gettin sick of one another.....again.....and it not going down...


My fingers are crossed and Im praying......but till its in ink...its talk.....:confused05:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian....this is a double post....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Un, okay, so just out of curiosity, who would GG say Fedor fought better than himself? Crocop?


Even looking at only the last couple of years, Andrei Arlovski and Tim Sylvia. Compare their records and tell me they aren't more accomplished than Gonzaga, his only win of note is against a Crocop who was on the path to the biggest slump of his career.


----------

